# Adobe Photoshop CS3 and Registration Marks



## shoover70 (Jul 23, 2008)

Would someone please provide me with step-by-step instructions on how to add registration marks to my artwork in Adobe Photoshop CS3?? I print to an Epson Stylus Photo 1400. The help feature in CS3 says to choose file>print, then choose "output" from the pop up menu. I get as far as print and can't seem to find the word output or anything similar. It's suppose to have the option for "registration mark", once I have chosen "output". Please help me locate this "output"


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

See attached screenshot. You want the circled dropdown menu.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,


Me I use the photoshop action provide by easyart

*Add Registration Targets FREE !*

http://www.wilflexeasyart.com/downloads/Free_Registration_Targets.zip


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

I usually just make another layer and make my own registration marks. works better for me that way!


----------



## Jack Clements (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with Jeff. I just add a layer to my design and use Times New Roman and use plus signs.


----------



## kdeez (Sep 13, 2008)

all i do is use the plus mark in a new layer and also i like to use a center mark on the art work that way i can line up with the platen.. hope that helps


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

I dont know about cs3 but in cs2 you go to color managment switch to output and there is a check box for registration marks


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah i make my own registration marks too... i found the ones photoshop makes are too fine to washout for me... and was far a actually using them on the press i end up just ignoring them and lining the rest of the stencil up to itself... i put center "crop" marks only... basically i just use them for postioning positives and centering on the platen


----------



## peter2011 (Dec 29, 2010)

Rico Menor said:


> I dont know about cs3 but in cs2 you go to color managment switch to output and there is a check box for registration marks


Rico will you please refrain from making vague statements like this. It is not helpful to other users who are less familiar with Photoshop and are looking for help, if you omit steps in an explanation. To even get to the Color Management box one must first choose Print With Preview, which is not obvious to new users.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

One other thing. Your art size needs to be smaller than your film size, otherwise the marks fall outside the printable area. In other words, if your canvas size is 8-1/2 x 11, and your film size is 8-1/2 x 11, the marks won't show. You should see the registration marks, as well as crop, info, or any other marks you've selected show up in the preview.


----------



## pegeseus (Aug 10, 2011)

peter2011 said:


> Rico will you please refrain from making vague statements like this. It is not helpful to other users who are less familiar with Photoshop and are looking for help, if you omit steps in an explanation. To even get to the Color Management box one must first choose Print With Preview, which is not obvious to new users.


Actually, not only did Rico's post give me exactly what I was searching for, but as the original poster's comment mentioned that he was already looking at the Print menu, Rico's direction was spot on. It could have been a bit more descriptive, but considering he's the only one on this thread to give the correct response (with the exception of Solmu), I think it's a bit harsh to ask him to refrain from posting. A more constructive post would have been simply to expand on what he posted.


----------

